# I Thought This Was Kinda Funny



## FlowRider (Apr 7, 2019)

I had to go to the bank today to do some business.

I saw this and thought it was really kinda funny. :smile:

I know we are not supposed to get into politics (actually have learned that is a good thing recently) so this is not intended to be political in any way, shape, form, or fashion.

I was just struck by how much trouble somebody had to go to (a) to even think of such a thing; and (b) to go have a rubber stamp made just so they could stamp this onto currency.

Anyway, thought y'all might need a good laugh, so here it is.

And no politics, now.... Showed it to my beautiful bride, she laughed!


----------



## thebmrust (Jun 29, 2020)

Now that's actually pretty funny.


----------

